# NEC Help



## roadrunner (Oct 25, 2010)

I am doing some NEC problems and have a question on a portion. When calculation general lighting loads per Article 220 do you add 125% to the calculated VA's???

The solutions are adding 125% to the loads and stating "continuous duty". The problems are from a practice test using 2005 version of the NEC. I can't find anything in my current NEC about adding 125%.

example:

what is the general lighting load for a 4000 sq ft bank.

Use table 220.12

4000 X 3.5 = 14000 VA

then they add:

14000 X 1.25 for continuous duty = 17500 VA


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 25, 2010)

Article 100 defines Continuous load as a load where the maximun current is expected to continue for 3 hours or more. The lighting laod in a bank,or in any comercial building, falls on that category.

I know it is not a very sophisticated technical explanation but is the one I have in my notes from 5 years ago. I am sure somebody will prove me wrong if I am.

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## GabeM (Oct 27, 2010)

Article 210.19 talks about making conductor ampacities 125% for continuous load branch circuits. 215.2 talks about the same but for feeders.

Overcurrent devices would have to be sized per the actual conductor ampacity per Article 240.


----------



## roadrunner (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay thanks guys


----------

